# Burstner water ingress?



## robwat (May 12, 2007)

Went today to give van a run and found the panel under the dropdown bed full of water. The strange thing is the mattress is bone dry and there are no damp patches on the roof or side panels that I can see. When I got the van home I put a hose on the roof and windows but no leaks to be seen. Has anyone had a similar experience? I did have a thought that somehow some water got in as a result of the fairy heavy snow we have had since the beginning of the year. The van does have an easycool air con unit on the roof. 

Any ideas appreciated


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

robwat said:


> Went today to give van a run and found the panel under the dropdown bed full of water. The strange thing is the mattress is bone dry and there are no damp patches on the roof or side panels that I can see. When I got the van home I put a hose on the roof and windows but no leaks to be seen. Has anyone had a similar experience? I did have a thought that somehow some water got in as a result of the fairy heavy snow we have had since the beginning of the year. The van does have an easycool air con unit on the roof.
> 
> Any ideas appreciated


Hi

Just a thought.. could it be condensation by any chance ? No water staining or obvious leaks, it could be you know.

steve


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Is anyone in the family incontinent. 8O


----------



## robwat (May 12, 2007)

*Water*

Top humour there Pusser. Did it take long to come up with that one?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not long enough, he's losing it, used to be I couldn't see for tears, now, he's barely getting a chuckle out of me, I don't know what's to become of him.

Kev :eating:


----------

